# IT qualifications wanted in Aus?



## vonspurter (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm a Senior IT Consultant / Account Manager in the SME sector with over 15 years experience in the field and looking to relocate to Australia (QLD) before I hit 45 years old limit (not for a few years yet!).

I'v progressed up the ladder from engineer etc. like most consultants and therefore tech. certifications have expired such as MCSE / CCNA etc. as I don't require them any more although I am as still technically qualified above and beyond those levels to be a consultant.

Question is, on paper what do Australian firms want from someone like me as far as qualifications go? I am involved in project management so I can do Prince2 or ISEB to certify - whatever is recognised there. If they want MCSE etc. then it won't be a problem for me to re-certify.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

From my experience Australian companies value experience over qualifications. Of course they are useful to have and will help you get an interview, but I think employers look more closer at relevant experience.

Many companies have a training budget, so once you get a job, you might then be able to take further training and sit for new qualifications. You might also then be rewarded with a higher salary, depending on the company.


----------

